# Punctured tire ok to re-use?



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

My Thanksgiving morning ride was marred by a double flat. When I replaced the tube, I didn't inspect the tire closely enough (it was cold, and my hands were getting numb), and got a double flat on the spare tube. Upon later inspection, I found the culprit, a small pebble had punctured the tire. 

The question is, does this puncture weaken the tire, such that I should not use it again? In winter riding, I use 80 psi pressure. Is there a way to patch the tire as well?

thanks all.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Small punctures: No problem. Slightly bigger slits can be booted with a normal patch kit from the inside. Bigger than that works for, it's probably best not to try, although the resourceful folks around here probably have some suggestions.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Bulge test*



rugger said:


> My Thanksgiving morning ride was marred by a double flat. When I replaced the tube, I didn't inspect the tire closely enough (it was cold, and my hands were getting numb), and got a double flat on the spare tube. Upon later inspection, I found the culprit, a small pebble had punctured the tire.
> 
> The question is, does this puncture weaken the tire, such that I should not use it again? In winter riding, I use 80 psi pressure. Is there a way to patch the tire as well?
> 
> thanks all.


If you pump the tire up and there is no bulge in the casing, then you have nothing to worry about. Some people use super glue or Shoe Goo to "mend" tread cuts. If you do see a slight bulge, then you can boot the tire with a double layer of Tyvek (the white "plastic paper" from Priority Mail envelopes), with a boot you can probably buy at your LBS, or with the thin casing of an old tire (tread ripped off). If there's still a bulge after you boot it, it will be safe to ride but because of the bulge it will wear out quickly at the bulge point.


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

Great advice, thanks gents!


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I recently got a punctured sidewall 20 miles into my first ride on a brand new set of tires! (I booted the tire with a $1 to get home.) Not wanting to toss out the brand new tire but uncomfortable riding on a boot (which ime tend to shift, rip, & disintegrate after not very long), I decided to put a standard Park patch kit to atypical use: I put one large patch on the inside of the tire sidewall, and a small patch on the outside. Been riding like that for about 400 miles now and it seems to work like a charm.


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

If you're riding long distance away from LBS's I would carry a spare tire. If your home remedy fails on the road it's nice to have a backup.


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

*rubber cement and stiff cloth*

Boot it with some stiff cloth and glue to inside with rubber cement. I have ridden many many miles on this type of fix. Have not had a cut or puncture this wound not fix.

I do want to try the tyvex with the glue sounds like a great idea. 

BTW - $20s work way better than $1s - you always get what you pay for.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Spare tire?*



hafjell said:


> If you're riding long distance away from LBS's I would carry a spare tire. If your home remedy fails on the road it's nice to have a backup.


Well maybe it's just me, but in riding over 100,000 miles on clinchers, I've never had a tire problem that couldn't be fixed with Tyvek (or a $1 bill, or duct tape, or a PowerBar wrapper) so that you could at least get home. I have a hard time imagining why I would ever need to carry a spare tire. Just saying.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

+1 on dollar bill. Actually I use newspaper... but I've ridden my speedium with a pretty big slash in it for this year without any other flats.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I always carry a 3" piece of old tire with the beads cut off to use for an emergency boot.
Great to get you home after a tread/sidewall slash.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

If its a small puncture in the tread- duct tape applied inside tire works well. If it's a cut in sidewall (weaker part of tire casing) or a cut big enough for tube to bulge in to (and eventually pop!), safest to replace the tire.


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> Well maybe it's just me, but in riding over 100,000 miles on clinchers, I've never had a tire problem that couldn't be fixed with Tyvek (or a $1 bill, or duct tape, or a PowerBar wrapper) so that you could at least get home. I have a hard time imagining why I would ever need to carry a spare tire. Just saying.


100,000 miles trumps my experience by 97,000. Would be interested to hear the furthest from home you were stranded and how long it took you.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Stranded?*



hafjell said:


> Would be interested to hear the furthest from home you were stranded and how long it took you.


I'm saying I've NEVER been stranded. I've booted a tire with Tyvek and gone on my merrry way. It takes an extra 30 seconds as part of replacing the tube with one that doesn't leak. I'm not really sure what your question is.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

GH-Mike said:


> .........
> 
> BTW - $20s work way better than $1s - ..........


That's why I always ask my buddies for a $20 when I need to borrow "boot" material!


----------

